# Kennel & Dog Training Software Suggestions....



## Rose DeLuca (Oct 24, 2008)

Does anyone running a breeding kennel or dog training business have suggestions for good software program ? 

I'm looking for some new ideas to manage dog training info and vet records that type of stuff. Right now I use my own excel concoction but I'm sure there's something better I can use.... 

Most of what I can find on line is for "boarding" software..........


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I use the "breeders standard" software, I am not 100% happy with it, but it is better than nothing.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I use "The Breeders Standard" also - it is great for keeping track of pedigrees and health stuff, contacts, records etc but not so great for training stuff, etc. I use the homecooked spreadsheet for that stuff.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

We had some stuff the boss made up, and then went out and got some new fangled software, and it was just as weak as what we had to begin with.


----------



## Rose DeLuca (Oct 24, 2008)

hmmmm ... thanks for the thoughts.. Sounds like that would be a good project for a computer person to come up with and market- anyone with any programmer friends out there ?


----------



## Shannon Andrews (Feb 1, 2010)

Have you tried a web-based kennel management system. Like My Breeder Plan. This software utilized a secure online system that is subscription based (monthly, quarterly and yearly rates). Rate are affordable and there is a 30-day free trial. It also has an online demo to take a look at the program. I utilize it and love it.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Shannon Andrews said:


> Have you tried a web-based kennel management system. Like My Breeder Plan. This software utilized a secure online system that is subscription based (monthly, quarterly and yearly rates). Rate are affordable and there is a 30-day free trial. It also has an online demo to take a look at the program. I utilize it and love it.


Compuped seems pretty interesting.


----------



## Shannon Andrews (Feb 1, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> Compuped seems pretty interesting.



I may be mistaking but isn't that just a pedigree program. I just looked through it briefly but it looks to me like that is all it is. It may be good if that is all you want. But it looks to me like you have to punch each in on it's own everytime. But like I said, I could be mistaking. I have looked at a number of programs similar to that in the past.

Take a look at the demo account for the My Breeder Plan system.

http://www.mybreederplan.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=122&Itemid=123

It has a full set of modules connected to each other that keep stock records, whelping records, pedigrees, health records, show records and more. This demo account gives you a first hand opportunity at trying it out. And once the stock is added in, you are able to have an instantaneous pedigree generated (printable) when you go to the pedigree section. This program in in it's first release but updates are planned for later. And it is made by breeders with the idea that it hopes that the subscribers will contribute their ideas to the project.

Shannon A.


----------

